# 5.8GHz Video Sender



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

I can't vouch for their effectiveness, but I notice that Maplin are now doing video senders that work in the 5.8GHz band.

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Search.aspx?criteria=A00HR&DOY=1m3

Theoretically, these shouldn't get interference from Wi-Fi, Bluetooth, etc.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

But wouldn't they instead interfere with my 5.8ghz phone that I bought to not interfere with my wireless network?


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

ciper said:


> But wouldn't they instead interfere with my 5.8ghz phone that I bought to not interfere with my wireless network?


That depends on whether your 'phone uses a digital error-correction protocol, or just audio streaming.

It's more likely that the 'phone will interfere with your video.

Video senders really need to switch to a digital error-correction protocol for them to avoid interference. At that price, I doubt that the Maplin one does.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Without wishing to appear pedantic surely this thread ought to have been started in the UK General Chit Chat section?


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

Kettle, Black, Pot, Calling..........


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

Pete77 said:


> Without wishing to appear pedantic surely this thread ought to have been started in the UK General Chit Chat section?


No. Because it if for use with a TiVo.

Get a life Pete.


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Spam reported


----------



## cleudo (Apr 7, 2002)

Might be 5.8GHz, but it's still only composite input. Would have thought you could be sending component video at that frequency quite easily. "Crisp video" my a**


----------



## bignoise (Oct 7, 2000)

I think Belkin have got a unit out (at least in the states) that sends full 1080p HD out over the 5ghz band. 

But in the meantime, as someone whose composite video and 2.4ghz video sender is being interfered with by every broadband router and microwave in the area, I'm going to give the 5ghz units a try.


----------



## Sneals2000 (Aug 25, 2002)

iankb said:


> Video senders really need to switch to a digital error-correction protocol for them to avoid interference. At that price, I doubt that the Maplin one does.


And in the bandwith available they'd have to compress the video as well - which would mean a significant quality issue and added delay.

The BBC have used WiFi-style networks for outside broadcast floor monitor distribution (so that at sporting events like the horse racing, the presenter can see VT etc.) - but this is high end, and only "viewing quality".

Uncompressed SD requires around 180Mbs (if you only code active video and use 4:2:2) - and uncompressed HD around 800-1.2Gbs (depending on the resolution and whether you use 4:2:2 or 4:2:0)

AIUI some of the new "wireless HDMI" systems use compression - don't know if they all do.


----------



## Paul_J (Jan 9, 2001)

I am looking into getting a video sender and I wondered if anyone who has one may have any feedback. I already have a very busy 2.4 mhz house so this looked a posability as maplins still sell them.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Paul_J said:


> I am looking into getting a video sender and I wondered if anyone who has one may have any feedback. I already have a very busy 2.4 mhz house so this looked a posability as maplins still sell them.


Couple people I know have had to move to RGB over Ethernet due to the unusability of 2.4GHz video senders due to proliferating WiFi (& Bluetooth) networks.

RGB over Ethernet is not cheap, required cabling but just works apparently. Both the people I know who have done it have routed the cable from their TV/SkyBox/Humax PVR in lounge, through bedroom cupboard, across loft space and down to TV in bedroom. The picture quality is excellent and IR control respsonse is 100%.


----------



## terryeden (Nov 2, 2002)

Ian_m said:


> RGB over Ethernet is not cheap, required cabling but just works apparently. Both the people I know who have done it have routed the cable from their TV/SkyBox/Humax PVR in lounge, through bedroom cupboard, across loft space and down to TV in bedroom. The picture quality is excellent and IR control respsonse is 100%.


For carrying component video (RGB/YPrCr) ethernet is dead cheap. Buy as much Cat5 as you need. 6 phono plugs. A half hour bit of wire stripping and you're done.

You can even use the "spare" twisted pair for Co-ax audio - or something else.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Not connecting RGB directly to Cat5 but using something like this, don't think this is the one, I know the RGB over cat5 solutions they used were £300 odd (excluding cable).

http://www.keene.co.uk/electronic/k...-plus-scart-commander-offer-pack/C5PACKC.html

Not cheap, but works. Apparently one mate tried the passive balun solution, which does work'ish but requires messing around to SCART to phono leads, sync boxes to put sync on green, sync separators to remove sync from green, only get one channel of sound as well and worst of all another cable for IR control (though you can now put stereo sound up the cable).


----------

